# St. Augustine, FL Rides?



## Timbo27 (May 2, 2003)

I will be in St Augustine, Florida for a week at Christmas. Any good rides in St John county. Since it's all flat I'm looking for light traffic and some shoulder if possible.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

Timbo27 said:


> I will be in St Augustine, Florida for a week at Christmas. Any good rides in St John county. Since it's all flat I'm looking for light traffic and some shoulder if possible.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Go to Open Road Bicycles on Sunday morning for Penney Farms. It's an 80 miler @ 8am. The group is usually around 30-50 folks. Not fast until January 1st. It's a really good ride.

Saturday morning is 40 miles leaving the shop at 7:30am.

Open Road is on Hendricks Ave. 904/636-7772
Ask for Scotty.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

merckx56 said:


> Go to Open Road Bicycles on Sunday morning for Penney Farms. It's an 80 miler @ 8am. The group is usually around 30-50 folks. Not fast until January 1st. It's a really good ride.
> 
> Saturday morning is 40 miles leaving the shop at 7:30am.
> 
> ...


+1 for Open Road.

I live in Jax and ride to St aug from the house frequently.I see groups riding there.However,I have no idea how or where to contact them.


----------



## Timbo27 (May 2, 2003)

?????



R.Rice said:


> +1 for Open Road.
> 
> I live in Jax and ride to St aug from the house frequently.I see groups riding there.However,I have no idea how or where to contact them.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Timbo27 said:



> ?????



Not sure what you are unclear about.

Might want to contact some St Augustine bike shops.Like I said,I ride down there and see large groups of cyclists(so they are there in ST Johns County)I just have no idea where they start from,who they are, etc.

However,Open road in Jacksonville is a good option since they have rides On saturday and Sundays(Penny Farms) with varying levels of ability and distances.


----------



## Timbo27 (May 2, 2003)

I appreciate your response. However I am not familiar with northern Florida and have no idea what roads are preferred for road riding which is why I submitted my question. I am really looking for names of roads and possible routes for riding near St Augustine.



R.Rice said:


> Not sure what you are unclear about.
> 
> Might want to contact some St Augustine bike shops.Like I said,I ride down there and see large groups of cyclists(so they are there in ST Johns County)I just have no idea where they start from,who they are, etc.
> 
> However,Open road in Jacksonville is a good option since they have rides On saturday and Sundays(Penny Farms) with varying levels of ability and distances.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

We understood that and were trying to point you in a direction where you could get a good ride with some nice folks. If you want to ride up and down #1 in St. Augustine where traffic sucks, that's your prerogative I guess.


----------



## kayakado (Aug 23, 2004)

Riding up A1A to Ponte Vedra and Guana River State Park is nice. It is north of Vilano Beach. There is only an intermittent shoulder and the traffic is only light in the early morning. There is a trail south toward Flagler Beach and Daytona but I am not sure where it starts and ends. There may even be a bike lane on A1A south on Anastasia Island; I am not sure. You have to understand once you are east of the Intercoastal waterway the choice of routes is slim and traffic will be heavier. We ride in St Johns County west of I-95. Rides start at the World Golf Village and go west through the cabbage and potato farms between there and the St Johns River (Molasses Junction, Picolata, Tocoi, Elwood). These are rural areas. There aren't many bike lanes or wide shoulders in these areas, but traffic is lighter than the beaches areas. Clay County has nice rural roads too west of Rt 17 (Penny Farms, Palatka, Green Cove Springs)


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

If you are looking to ride by yourself you have a few choices.

US1 is one.It has a decent sized breakdown lane and if you ride early enough you won't have issues with traffic.I wouldn't recomend riding it other than from north St Aug(from the Wendys parking lot near the airport would be a good start)to Jacksonville and back.The section of US1 from the airport south are either really heavily traveled(from 16 until 312)then after that the road is really rough as compared to the section between St aug and Jax.

The other option is A1A.I would NOT ride A1A north from St Aug.There is no bike lane.I did a 100 mile ride last sunday from home and part of it was from Palm Valley/ponte vedra to St aug.There's a bike lane on the northern section of A1A at micklers landing but only for about 4 miles.There is,however,a bike lane on A1A south from st aug all the way down to flagler and possibly even Daytona.This would be a great route since you have Matanzas inlet on one side and the beach on the other for a decent section of the ride which would make for a scenic ride.

You can also ride up 16 which would be a little less straight foward since there are endless routes you could take and if you aren't familiar with the area you may get lost.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

I tried to post the route map for the North Florida Bicyle Club's St. Augustine ride. But the system wouldn't take it. The file may be too large. If you want a copy let me know.
The route is a 49 mile loop that starts at the World Golf Village. It's a good ride over mostly quiet country roads.


----------

